# i might be moving to CT



## gixxershane (Feb 8, 2007)

i also posted this over on kenpo talk 

I currently live in Rhode Island, but am considering moving to Connecticut.. was woundering if any one here studys or owns a EPK school in CT... Im really just on the fence with this right now, but i want to see about continuing my training if i do decide to move..

thanks in advance..

shane


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

I replied on KT but here is Sensei Frank's school:

www.CromwellMartialArts.com 

Good luck to you Shane however you decide!


----------



## Yeti (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree with Carol 100%. If you're moving to CT and want to train in Kenpo, give Sensei Frank a serious look.


----------



## MJS (Feb 9, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> i also posted this over on kenpo talk
> 
> I currently live in Rhode Island, but am considering moving to Connecticut.. was woundering if any one here studys or owns a EPK school in CT... Im really just on the fence with this right now, but i want to see about continuing my training if i do decide to move..
> 
> ...


 
There are a number of great schools in CT.  

As Carol already mentioned, you have Cromwell Martial Arts.  Frank, the owner of the school is also a member here at Martial Talk, under the screen name Stickarts.  I've known and trained with Frank for a long time.  He is a wealth of knowledge and offers alot at his school.  In addition to the Kenpo, he also offers a Modern Arnis program.

In Middletown, you have Middletown Kenpo.  The site is www.mkks.com  It is however still under construction.  This is the school that I currently train at.  However, the Kenpo there is Tracy, not EPAK.  Still, its a great school, and the instructors are fantastic!!

In Wallingford, you have Barans Kenpo.  http://www.baranskenpo.com/index.cfm?page=1

Jim Baran, the owner of the school is a great person.  I've worked out with him in the past and he has a solid background.

These 3 schools should provide you with a start.  If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.  

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos all!  

Feel free to PM me or stop by the school any time Gixxershane.


----------



## HKphooey (Feb 9, 2007)

It is a great place to train! As always, take aclass and see if you like it. 

Professor Lee Wedlake is conducting a seminar at Cromwell Martial Arts in May (in case you are not moving anytime soon ) More Info!  Great chance to check out the school.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 9, 2007)

I am a good friend (and neighbor) of Jim Baran's. I also helped teach at his school for a year (Although my background is Villari and Not Parker)
He is a very talented and dedicated Martial Artist who's been in the game for a very long time. 

I also recently attended an Arnis seminar at Middletown Kenpo and everyone there had great attitudes which is a very good reflection of the school.

I've heard nothing but good things about Master Shekosky. 

Great choices...Try them all and go with what sings to you..

2 more things..If you want to get into Shaolin Kempo give me a shout 
and if you do move, we should hook up and go for a ride at some point.

Good luck.

Todd Guay
CT Kempo and Fitness
South Meriden, CT


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks every one.. all these schools are in the area we might be moving to..


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 24, 2007)

I went down to look at Barans kenpo in wallingford.. i liked the school, they where too busy to talk all that much...

I also went and checked out cromwell martial arts studio.. I had a great time talking with two of the instructors there... they even let me join in on the class. 

good times.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 24, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> I went down to look at Barans kenpo in wallingford.. i liked the school, they where too busy to talk all that much...
> 
> I also went and checked out cromwell martial arts studio.. I had a great time talking with two of the instructors there... they even let me join in on the class.
> 
> good times.


 
sorry I was out of town and didn't meet you but I am glad you were able to visit and had a good time. Drop by again!


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 24, 2007)

stickarts said:


> sorry I was out of town and didn't meet you but I am glad you were able to visit and had a good time. Drop by again!


 

i will deff. drop by again..  i liked your school alot.. i have a bunch of questions for you about the kenpo side of the curriculum.. Sifu James is a great guy, good energy and I also got a chance to talk with Sifu Joe at the school also.. He seems to be about as passionate about the parker system as myself.. we talked about some of the extentions...  good group of people you have there at CMA.

you run a great program there for you students 

thanks...


----------



## stickarts (Feb 24, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> i will deff. drop by again.. i liked your school alot.. i have a bunch of questions for you about the kenpo side of the curriculum.. Sifu James is a great guy, good energy and I also got a chance to talk with Sifu Joe at the school also.. He seems to be about as passionate about the parker system as myself.. we talked about some of the extentions... good group of people you have there at CMA.
> 
> you run a great program there for you students
> 
> thanks...


 
Thank you!


----------



## MJS (Feb 25, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> i will deff. drop by again.. i liked your school alot.. i have a bunch of questions for you about the kenpo side of the curriculum.. Sifu James is a great guy, good energy and I also got a chance to talk with Sifu Joe at the school also.. He seems to be about as passionate about the parker system as myself.. we talked about some of the extentions... good group of people you have there at CMA.
> 
> you run a great program there for you students
> 
> thanks...


 
Yes, Jim and Joe are 2 great people with alot to offer!   If joint locks and pressure points are something that interest you, hang around Jim...he loves to demo!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> Yes, Jim and Joe are 2 great people with alot to offer!  If joint locks and pressure points are something that interest you, hang around Jim...he loves to demo!!:ultracool
> 
> Mike


 
i love it all bro... i think i might have found a school for when we move...


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> i will deff. drop by again.. i liked your school alot.. i have a bunch of questions for you about the kenpo side of the curriculum.. Sifu James is a great guy, good energy and I also got a chance to talk with Sifu Joe at the school also.. He seems to be about as passionate about the parker system as myself.. we talked about some of the extentions... good group of people you have there at CMA.
> 
> you run a great program there for you students
> 
> thanks...


 
Shane, if I wasn't stuck on 2nd shirt I'd be down there once or twice a month, even though its 2.5 hours each way to get there


----------



## MJS (Feb 25, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> i love it all bro... i think i might have found a school for when we move...


 
Sounds good!! Once things get settled for you, we'll have to set up a workout!


----------



## HKphooey (Feb 25, 2007)

gixxershane said:


> I went down to look at Barans kenpo in wallingford.. i liked the school, they where too busy to talk all that much...
> 
> I also went and checked out cromwell martial arts studio.. I had a great time talking with two of the instructors there... they even let me join in on the class.
> 
> good times.


 
Looking forward to meeting you.  Glad to hear the guys took great care of you.  They are great and instructors, but above all, great friends.


----------



## gixxershane (Feb 26, 2007)

MJS said:


> Sounds good!! Once things get settled for you, we'll have to set up a workout!


 
yes we will.. it is good to see that CMA has a buch of people that are just as enthused about the arts as myself.. we deffinatly will have to set some thing up.. i love learning new things and love working the parker sysetm as well



HKphooey said:


> Looking forward to meeting you. Glad to hear the guys took great care of you. They are great and instructors, but above all, great friends.


 
yes i deffinatly got that feeling.. great bunch of people!!


----------

